# acidophilus: how long does it keep in fridge?



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

This might be a silly question, but I have almost a whole container of acidophilus in my fridge from when ds was born and I thought we had thrush (we didn't). So now, with dd, we actually DO have thrush and I wondered if the old stuff is still "good."

It's been almost THREE YEARS though that the stuff's been in my fridge, so probably not, hm?







:

Don't worry, I haven't taken any yet!!

First time dealing with thrush and I feel overwhelmed! Diet, creams, pills, plus pumping at work...tell me I can do it!


----------



## Elastagirl (May 24, 2005)

Ok, I may have answered my own question...just read on a health food site that the cultures may not still be alive if kept beyond the expiration date. I've checked ALL OVER the bottle I have and can't find a date, but I imagine it's less than three years...sigh.

In the meantime, I've done a little reading about "Culturelle." Is it available at any pharmacy or is a health food store a better place to look?

Also, can I spread thrush to my almost 3-year-old? Should he take a probiotic?

I know I shouldn't be stressed about thrush, but both kids were sick with the "crud" (fevers, coughing, et al) all weekend and I'm on something like 3 hours of sleep right now....this is the last thing I need!









Advice? Thanks!


----------

